# Fliegenfischen am Forellensee



## Corny2rock (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe in den letzen Tagen mehrmals bei einem Forellenteich mit der Fliege geangelt. Nur leider interresierte sich nicht eine Forelle dafür. Ich hab von Trockenfliege bis über Streamer alles ausprobiert. Könnte es sein, das die fische nicht beissen weil alle dort mit Bait oder Bienenmaden angeln? Ich habe eine Imitation von Bienenmaden ausprobiert selbst das wirkte nicht


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Trutten so auf Teig abgerichtet sind. Es ist Sommer, es sind viele Insekten am Wasser. Was wilde Forellen fressen, verschmähen auch die gezüchteten Artgenossen nicht.


----------



## Fangnix (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee*

Es ist definitiv möglich am Forellenteich mit der Fliege zu fangen. Allerdings kommt es selten vor das man so gut oder gar besser fängt als die Angler die "normal" angeln. Viel Geduld is also gefragt.
Ich denke auch gerade beim Fliegenfischen ist es wichitg die richtige Wassertiefe zu finden. Als Köder würd ich immer zuerst 'ne (grüne) Montana probieren. Sonst schwarze Booby's an der Sinkschnur oder schwarze Wooly Bugger wenn du keine Sinkschnur hast.
Wenn das nicht läuft und die Teig-Fraktion gut fängt würd ich knallbunte Streamer nehmen. Fängt auch die Teig-Fraktion nicht wäre es Zeit für natürlich aussehende Fliegen.

Wenn gar nix läuft einfach die Spiro-Rute nehmen 
Grüße


----------



## venni-kisdorf (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee*

Also Forellen(puff´s) mag ich eigentlich garnicht aber dennoch geh ich 1-2 mal im Jahr hin um neues Material zu testen...
denn an so einem See bekommt man am schnellsten eine ans band, um neue Rute, Schnur o.ä. zu testen 

Ich habe bisher noch nie probleme gehabt an einem Forellensee mit ner Fliege gut zu fangen. 
Ich nehme dann immer weiße oder schwarz-weiße Streamer bzw. welche in signalfarben, geht immer, das einzigste mann muss rausfinden in welcher tiefe sie beissen aber dank Polyleader kein problem einmal die richtige tiefe gefunden und dann geht´s ab... 

dennoch sollte man bei diesen Sommerlichen Temperaturen auch in einem Forellensee die frühen Morgen- und die Abendstunden wählen. 

Gruß


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee*

hallo 
ich würde immer ein wooly bugger nehmen  und nehme genau die farben die die anderen angler als teich haben :qmeist fischen sie weiß oder hell grün 
das sind die meisten farben die du siehst am puff 
wo ich noch nicht mit fliege gefischt habe hat einer neben mir mit ein weißen wooly bugger die rakete abgezogen :qeine nach der andere 
und ich fischte mit weißen power baite :q
also probiere es mal 
lg andre


----------



## s_rathje (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee*

http://www.fishing-team-preetz.de.tl/ASV-Forellensee-Angeln-2009.htm

Der Link führt zu meinen ersten Erfahrungen am Forellensee, vllt. können sie dir weiterhelfen.
Ich bin auch davon überzeugt, dass man am Forellensee mit der Fliege erfolgreich fischen kann, vllt. sogar erfolgreicher als  so mancher Spinnfischer.
Vorraussetzung ist natürlich eine ordentliche Stelle, wo sich auch Fisch aufhällt.


----------



## Corny2rock (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee*

danke für eure Tips ich hab es auch mit wooly bugger versucht und noch diversen anderen. Habe alle tiefen abgefischt, und das in einem Hot spot. Es war gegen Abend an dem langsam Bewölkung und kurze Schauer auftraten, also das perfekte Beisswetter, aber es hat nichts geklappt, deshalb bin ich so ratlos weil normalerweise müssten die Forellen ja, so ausgehungert wie die sind, auf alles beissen was sich bewegt.


----------



## medfisch (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee*

Hallo,
ich hole mir gerne meinen Bedarf an Küchenforellen aus einem Forellensee und fische dort nur mit der Fliegenrute. Es geht ohne weiteres, allerdings ist die Ausbeute meist nicht so gross wie bei den konventionellen Anglern, aber das ist auch nicht der Sinn der Sache, ich will Fische zum Verwerten und gleichzeitig Wurftraining oder auch einen Test von neuem Material. 
Ich weiss jetzt natürlich nicht, wie der Forellenteich aussieht, an dem Du gefischt hast und welche Taktik Du befolgt hast.
Aber Du solltest generell auf Sicht fischen, also gezielt die Fische anwerfen, meist bilden sich in den Teichen Gruppen, die im Gewässer kreisen, hier ist es oft erfolgreich, die Fliege mit deutlichem Aufplatschen in die Gruppe zu werfen, kurz zu warten und dann mit flotter Geschwindigkeit einzustrippen. Normalerweise folgen mehrere Fische dem Köder, der Futterneid erzwingt dann oft einen hastigen Biss. 
Welche Fliege ist dabei erfolgreich? Zum einen, wie oben schon erwähnt, Montana Nymphe, beschwert, Grösse 10 bis 14, mit dem Wholly Bugger war ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie erfolgreich, Mickey Finn 10 bis 14, ja , und fast noch häufiger Goldkopfnymphen und die gute alte Pheasant Tail. Ich habe auch dort schon einmal mit einer klassischen Rehhaar-Sedge, trockengefischt, eine Forelle erwischt, eigentlich wollte ich nur die Rute testen, aber der Fisch stieg auf, alter Instinkt, wahrscheinlich.


 Giselher


----------



## Forellen Jo (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee*

Hat jemand schonmal Erfahrung gemacht Streamer und Nymphen am schwimmenden Sbiro anzubieten??

Dürfte doch eigentlich auch super funktionieren


----------



## Nolfravel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee*



Forellen Jo schrieb:


> Hat jemand schonmal Erfahrung gemacht Streamer und Nymphen am schwimmenden Sbiro anzubieten??
> 
> Dürfte doch eigentlich auch super funktionieren


 

Hier geht es um das "echte" Fliegenfischen.

Außerdem gibt es zu der Frage schon ne Diskussion im Forellenteich-Bereich.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## woern1 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee*

Manchmal ist es so, dass man einige Zeit die Mücke durchs Wasser gezogen hat, die schon gut gefangen hat, aber sich da jetzt absolut nix tut. Sinn macht dann z.B. auf ähnliche Muster nur kleiner (z.B. Größe 10-14) zu wechseln, dann geht doch noch was.

Also nicht nur das Muster an sich wechseln, sondern durchaus auch mal auf ganz klein umschwenken.

werner


----------



## Forellen Jo (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee*

Naja ich wollt mir halt erstma n schwarzen Whooly Bugger mit Gold oder Silberkopf, n Bungee Streamer und ne Goldkopfnymphe besorgen und die am Sbiro anbieten, in der Hoffnung dass dann viell an Tagen wo gar nix geht die Teile dann den Erfolg bringen

Wozu eigentlich Goldkopf? Legen doc manche son Wert drauf


----------



## Losthighway (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee*

Letzten Sommer hat neben mir einer mit der Fliegenrute geangelt, hat in 2h 7 Forellen und einen kleinen Hecht rausgezogen. Das war seine Fliege:
http://www.fish4flies.com/img/flies/Large/801-Red_Tag.jpg


----------



## ArcticChar80 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee*

Ich persönlich bin mit dem Fliegenfischen am Forellensee angefangen. Das war so mit 15 Jahren. Hab da immer mit Schwimmschnur und schwarzen Nymphen geangelt. Hab eigentlich immer gut gefangen. 
Wenn ich heute hinfahre dann immer in der Nebensaison. Sprich Januar Februar. Dann fische ich mit Meerforellenfliegen wie Schrimps in weiß und pink oder auch anderen Farben an der Sinktip. 
Ich habe es oft erlebt, dass ich damit weitaus mehr Fische gefangen habe als die anderen mit Maden oder Troutbait.
Das beste war, als am Teich so 5 Angler saßen. Die Posenangler haben nur ein paar rausgeholt während ich eine nach der anderen rausgeholt habe. Und das fast zwei Stunden lang. 
Später bin ich noch zwei mal dagewesen. Der Teich saß voll mit Anglern sodass nur Rollwürfe möglich waren. Die zwei Male bin ich leer ausgegangen während die anderen alle was hatten. 

Als ich meinen Autoführerschein gemacht habe, bin ich oft an solche Forellenpuffs gefahren. Immer mit Posenrute und Fliegenrute. Was mir immer aufgefallen war, ist, dass je klarer das Wasser war, desto besser hat die Fliege gefangen. 

Ich kann aber nicht sagen, dass die Fliege besser als ein Naturköder fängt. Mit der Fliege oder besser gesagt mit dem Streamer fischt man mehr Wasserfläche ab als mit einer stehenden Pose.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Simon


----------

